# Marc MacYoung



## bscastro (Nov 9, 2001)

Has anyone here read any books by Marc "Animal" MacYoung? I recently saw a couple articles by him on the net and wondered if anyone has read his stuff.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Icepick (Nov 9, 2001)

Never have, but he's a frequent contributor on Eskrima Digest.


----------

